# Bezel Insert For Chronomat



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Has anybody got a clue where I could find a new bezel insert for a chronomat?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

image is not working Pieter,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

B*****! Same picture I posted on the dive thread..., let's try again:










checked it as a url, it should work...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

working now that looks like a hell of a dent at 8! Alice been weilding her rolling pin?

Sorry don't know where you'd get a bezel though.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Paul for technical control!

I don't how Mrs Tips wields her rolling pin, but Alice (not her real name







! ) would have smashed to bits everything between the 8 and the 20!





















!

I don't even remember how it happened, never hit anything violently (certainly not Alice before anyone suggests anything







), I think it's a weakness in the design. There is no damage to the bezel at all...

Thanks for having a look anyway. I may have to email Hong Kong were I got the watch...


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

what is your opinion on chronomats?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> what is your opinion on chronomats


Ive got a GMT model with black bezel....sapphire glass, automatic, supposedly 200m resistant, rice ratchet on bezel which lines up fine, suprisingly good quality bracelet, I like mine a lot, might as well get one instead of a fake Rolex










Funny, I put mine on this morning after about a 2 month break with my Seiko 6309!!

Jason M


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I've never checked the time keeping of my chronomat. Other than my problem with the bezel, which was my fault of course, and the water resistance (There is some damp under the crystal at 11 o'clock, not visible on the picture), I really don't have anything to complain about. For $66.50, I wouldn't know what comes close to this. The bracelet is comfortable, the weight is nice (116gr with bracelet), the finish good. Unidirectional bezel, not too tight, not too loose. The lume is thinly applied but very good too.

I'll post when I've had the time to check the timekeeping.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

good idea!!


----------

